# ...אנו כולנו, כחלשים כחזקים, כפיקחים כטיפשים



## CarolineO

Hi!
I found this quote in George Orwell's famous book 'Aminal Farm', in the Hebrew version of it:

.אנו כולנו, כחלשים כחזקים, כפיקחים כטיפשים, כולנו אחים
.שום בעל-חיים אל יהרוג בעל-חיים אחר. כל בעלי-החיים שווים 

(in the original version, it reads: "Weak or strong, clever or simple, we are all brothers. No animal must ever kill any other animal. All animals are equal.") 

Now, my question is: how would look this quote with niqqud??
I hope someone here is able to answer this!

Thank you VERY much for your help!
Caroline


----------



## scriptum

כֻּלָּנוּ, כַּחַלָּשים כַּחֲזָקים, כְּפִקּחִים כְּטִפְּשים, כֻּלָּנוּ אֲחִים
.שוּם בַּעַל-חַיִּים אַל יַהֲרֹג בַּעַל-חַיִּים אֲחֵר. כָּל בַּעֲלֵי-הָחַיִּים שָוִים


----------



## CarolineO

Thanks Scriptum! (I think you just forgot the first word of the quote in your post, "אנו", but that's ok!)


----------



## scriptum

Sorry, it's כְּחַלָּשים
And sorry, it's אַחִים
Espérons que le reste est correct.
Quant à אנו, je ne l'ai pas oublié mais, pour une raison inconnue, mon ordinateur refuse de donner à ce mot le niqqud correct. La première voyelle est un qamatz.


----------



## CarolineO

Merci d'avoir corrigé 
J'ai posé la même question à une autre personne et voici la réponse que j'ai eue:

אָנוּ כֻּלָּנוּ, כְּחַלָּשִׁים כחזקים, כְּפִקְחִים כְּטִפְּשִׁים, כֻּלָּנוּ אַחִים
.שׁוּם בַּעַל-חַיִּים אַל יַהֲרֹג בַּעַל-חַיִּים אַחֵר. כֹּל בְּעָלֵי הַחַיִּים שָׁוִים 

Cette version est un peu différente de la tienne, du coup je ne sais pas trop laquelle est la plus juste. Je t'ai mis en rouge les lettres ou les mots qui diffèrent et je remets ta version en dessous pour comparer.
 
כֻּלָּנוּ, כְּחַלָּשים כַּחֲזָקים, כְּפִקּחִים כְּטִפְּשים, כֻּלָּנוּ אַחִים
.שוּם בַּעַל-חַיִּים אַל יַהֲרֹג בַּעַל-חַיִּים אֲחֵר. כָּל בַּעֲלֵי-הָחַיִּים שָוִים 

J'espère que ça ne t'embête pas trop de chercher pourquoi il y a ces différences; merci beaucoup en tout cas, c'est assez important pour moi d'élucider ce problème de niqqud!
Amitiés,
Caroline


----------



## scriptum

Salut,
Ton conseiller a raison, il faut écrire פִקְחִים (pas de "dagesh" dans le ק); et il faut écrire "shin" avec un point à droite – malheureusement je ne sais pas comment on le fait… ni comment on appelle ce point-là.
Pour le reste je crois que c'est ma version qui est correcte.
בַּעֲלֵי est l'état construit de בְּעָלים, 
כָּל l'état construit de כֹּל.
On écrit אָנו avec un qamatz.
Es-tu sûre d'ailleurs que tu as besoin de toute cette information? Le niqqud n'a pratiquement rien à voir avec la prononciation des voyelles dans la langue moderne. En général il ne sert qu'à torturer les écoliers.​


----------



## hadronic

pas *totalement* rien à voir quand même... Et puis si, je trouve que c'est souvent utile. C'est par le "pattern" de voyelles et de daguesh qu'on peut souvent déduire les formes construites, plurielles, feminines, et lever certaines contradiction apparentes. 
Ex1:
patach-patach -> accent sur la premiere syllabe, cf inflexion segholée
qamatz-qamatz -> accent sur la deuxieme
Ex2:
davar (sans daguesh) -> dvarim (premier qamatz s'amuït)
ganav (avec daguesh -> ganavim (le premier patach reste, protégé par le daguesh).
chazak (sans daguesh) -> chazakim (schwa composé sous le het)
navar (sans daguesh) -> nevarim (schwa souvent prononcé "é" en debut de mot après n,m,y,r,l)
etc...

Mais je concois que pour un natif, cela releve plus de la torture que d'une partie de plaisir ! C'est que vous connaissez deja la langue...


----------



## CarolineO

Oui je sais bien le niqqud est compliqué, c'est bien pour cette raison que je demande de l'aide! Et, aussi bizarre que cela puisse paraître, oui j'ai besoin de ces informations. Merci de ton aide Scriptum, c'est sympa


----------



## hadronic

je repondais a Scriptum, en allant dans ton sens justement...
Pourrait-on savoir egalement en quoi tu avais crucialement besoin de ses informations ?


----------



## CarolineO

Désolée de ne répondre que maintenant hadronic, je n'étais pas chez moi ces derniers temps. Merci de participer à ce sujet, même si je n'ai pas compris ta réponse sur les difficultés du niqqud puisque je n'étudie pas cette langue!
Concernant la raison de ma question initiale, puisque tu veux savoir pourquoi j'ai crucialement besoin de ces infos je vais te le dire. Tu t'en doutes peut-être (quoique...), c'est pour un tatouage. Je sais ça paraît curieux de vouloir se faire tatouer cette citation, mais j'ai mes raisons. Animal Farm est mon livre préféré et cette citation particulière me parle beaucoup car elle décrit parfaitement mes convictions par rapport aux animaux. Je suis végétalienne/vegan antispéciste, pour moi les animaux humains et non-humains "sont tous frères" pour ainsi dire, nous faisons partie de la même espèce sur cette terre (le règne animal) et je considère que les animaux, "faibles ou forts", doivent être respectés car ce sont des êtres sensibles.
Ya de fortes chances que ceux qui me lisent trouvent mes propos complètement stupides, mais ça m'est égal (je commence à avoir l'habitude, puisque ce genre de convictions est très minoritaire dans nos sociétés qui conçoivent les animaux non-humains comme des objets et non comme des êtres au final très proches de l'homme). Voilà, maintenant tu sais pourquoi cette citation est importante pour moi.

P.S.: je vais continuer à me renseigner sur cette histoire de niqqud jusqu'à ce que je sois absolument sûre d'avoir la version correcte. Ce n'est pas que je ne fais pas confiance à scriptum, c'est juste que je veux comparer différentes sources. Car pour un tattoo, mieux vaut être sûr.


----------



## hadronic

mais n'est ce pas un peu long pour un tatouage ? et puis tu n'as pas besoin non plus de mettre les voyelles. Est-ce pour l'esthetisme que tu tiens a tout prix a mettre les voyelles ?


----------



## scriptum

Un tatouage! En disant que le niqqud ne sert qu'à torturer, je ne pensais pas avoir tellement raison...


----------



## CarolineO

Oui c'est long mais justement, je veux le faire dans l'intérieur de l'avant-bras, en petits caractères, et en longueur ça "rentre".
Et oui, le niqqud c'est pour l'esthétisme, je trouve qu'avec c'est beaucoup plus joli. J'envisage aussi un autre tatouage, en hindi cette fois et dans le dos, mais on verra plus tard.
En effet scriptum, le niqqud est une torture, pour vous mais pour moi aussi


----------

